# Mr. Hardwick's: HARDSHOTS - One Shot DIY Range



## method1 (25/1/18)

*RODEO*
A robust small batch naturally extracted tobacco with 
subtle bakery, nut, caramel & spice notes. 
Limited stock.
The first of our new DIY One-Shot range.
Shipping January 2018​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (25/1/18)

This sounds amazing @method1 !
Ooh, exciting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (25/1/18)

Nice! Will be available from the usual vendors?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (25/1/18)

Pixstar said:


> Nice! Will be available from the usual vendors?



Yes, @DizZa & @Richio will have at TFM & BLCK respectively, with more to follow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (26/1/18)

*Rodeo will be available Monday 29 Jan 2018.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (29/1/18)

Rodeo now available at BLCK VAPOUR and THE FLAVOR MILL!

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/products/rodeo

https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/just-landed/products/rodeo-hardshots-30ml

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/1/18)

Sounds Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (14/2/18)

Thanks to the forum members who have taken time to post some reviews.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hardwicks-hardhsots-concentrates-reviews.t47003/

Reactions: Like 4


----------

